# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Sửa chữa Z AXIAL HEIGHT GAUGE

## terminaterx300

Sơ bộ thế này 

Hàng của Big, lúc đầu cũng nghĩ hàng Đài loan TQ gì thôi, lột cái bang keo ở giữa dán lên thành thì ra Big  :Cool: 

dưới đít

tháo ra có 3 con ốc

Có con ốc cấy bên cạnh, chưa rõ chắc năng, sau sẽ rõ  :Big Grin: 

tháo ra thế này

bung bét ra vậy

có 1 kết cấu trượt nhúng bằng lo xo vào 1 tiếp điểm ở đít với 1 board nhỏ nhỏ xuynh xuynh  :Smile: 
vẫn chưa hiểu nguyên tắc hoạt động ra sao  :Confused: 

p/s phần trượt trượt nó côn, con ốc cấy bên hông chắc dùng để chỉnh bù rơ  :Stick Out Tongue:  

CHỐT HẠ: chưa hiểu nguyên lý hoạt động kiểu zì với sửa ra sao  :Frown:

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## Khoa C3

EM đã sửa con này rồi, của bác hỏng cái mô mờ phải sửa thế.

----------


## terminaterx300

ko chớp đèn khi nhấn, ko bik có phải hỏng đèn led ko nữa

----------


## Khoa C3

Bác cắt đứt cái dây này hộ em xem có gì khác không.

----------


## terminaterx300

dây đó là dây + nối từ pin lên phía trên, phần nguồn + này cách ly cùng với đế dưới bằng miếng nhựa đen ở giữa

----------


## Khoa C3

Cái của em cũng như thế, gắn pin vào sáng luôn, em dứt nó ra bỏ đi luôn thấy ok nên không tìm hiểu thêm nữa.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Cái của em cũng như thế, gắn pin vào sáng luôn, em dứt nó ra bỏ đi luôn thấy ok nên không tìm hiểu thêm nữa.


có thế nó kết cấu kiểu khác, vì dây xanh lá cây này lên thẳng led luôn, nó là nguồn + của led, ko đi vào board, bỏ rùi thì lấy gì sáng nữa trùi

----------


## Khoa C3

Thế mới lạ bác ợ, đầu tiên em cũng bị như bác, nặng hơn xíu: đèn luôn sáng ko tắt và trục bị kẹt không thò thụt,
Em cắt dây đó và mài lại trục.

Kết quả 




À mà của em cái dây xanh đó cũng là nguồn +

Nếu cứ để bình thường thì đặt lên bàn máy, chạm dao đầu thò thụt kia đèn sẽ tắt.

----------


## terminaterx300

oh, anh em với nhau, để rảnh thử test xem thế nào, lạ thật

----------

